# FIA GT-R porn



## Chimera (Dec 30, 2009)

*The Nissan Skyline has built a reputation as performance car over the past decades. Starting in Japan where this beast has reigns in several autosports. The aid of several companies increased the violence to levels that didn't only made your Skyline burn its rubber, but the tarmac beneath it as well. But the legend has been completed yet... 

The whole features is on FIA GT1 GTRs - Features - RPM Vision.*


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

awesome pics, are sumo power still on the forum?


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Hja-Ozz said:


> awesome pics, are sumo power still on the forum?


It looks like it yea

Sumo Power - GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Marky_GTSt said:


> It looks like it yea
> 
> Sumo Power - GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum


ahhh top man totally missed that cheers


----------



## rayman (May 26, 2004)

newly wet my self, the b0llocks !!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------

